

Twitter Insights That Matter: Improving Loyalty and Sales - kafechew
http://web.croakun.com/twitter-insights-that-drive-loyalty-sales

======
kafechew
Summary: \- People share their passions, concerns and opinions about almost
everything in twitter.

\- You hire social media consultants or subscribe twitter analytics tools so
that you can put focus on improving your product and providing the best
services for your customers.

\- Most twitter analytics tools provide insights of hundreds of metrics, they
will find numbers that can be computed and show you all of them.

You must be paused and should be always thinking…

"Okay. Wow, so many replies, favourites and retweets to my brand. I’m feeling
so good. But, what’s next? Are they our customers? What can I do to make them
more loyal and spending more money in our products or services?"

"Oh my god! So many people feel negative about our brand! Why? Which product?
How can I resolve this? And… Can I really believe this?"

\- Social media analytics software is not cheap and worst if you couldn’t get
values from it. You have to find the insights that really matter to your
business.

\- At the end of the day, sales matter. Sustainable sales is the result of the
loyal and love from your customers for your products and services. That’s what
insights are ultimately about: identifying what needs to be improved.

\- So, rethink the metrics that really matter to your brand today. Review the
social media consultants and insights tools that you are using, if they
provide real impact to your brand, most probably sales.

